# Type of Water for Misting -Mist King System



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Guys...

can anyone tell me what type of water they use for their misting systems... specifically mist king systems?

I do not much about the different kinds of water... but know some use....

Reverse osmosis, distilled, natural spring, ozonated etc...

What type of water should I be misting with? Is it true some of the minerals in some water can clog my mist head system?

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

I use distilled in mine. Using spring water causes mineral build up.


----------



## TURQ64 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm an RO user. I do sometimes hand mist plants with RO reject to add a few minerals.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

RO water is the best option. Most other options may end up clogging in the nozzles in the long run.


----------



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks guys...

I threw in some spring water in with my RO water... so I have used a little bit of water with minerals in my mist king system... not much. I imagine the clogging to the nozzles is something that happens overtime? Something that doesn't happen easily?

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

frankrom said:


> Thanks guys...
> 
> I threw in some spring water in with my RO water... so I have used a little bit of water with minerals in my mist king system... not much. I imagine the clogging to the nozzles is something that happens overtime? Something that doesn't happen easily?
> 
> ...


Yes, you will not notice the build up immediately. I use distilled to avoid any build up. You should not notice any clogging if you start using another water early on.


----------



## LLLReptile (Jan 6, 2010)

We use RO with our Mist King system in the the stores, and build up is not an issue. We do also provide non-RO water in the water bowls for the minerals etc reasons that other posters have mentioned. 

Works well! We've had mist kings in all the stores now for over a year, haven't needed to replace any nozzles.

-Jen


----------

